# Viele Spiele ruckeln trotz guter  PC Austattung



## Ras09 (25. November 2009)

Halli liebe Community,

das ist mein erster Post mit einem Problem.

Ich habe einen:

Amd Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (2x 3,1Ghz)
Amd Ati HD Radeon 3870 von Saphire mit 512 Megabyte Ram(GDDR3 kA)
2 Gigabyte Arbeitspeicher -2x 1 Gigabyte DDRII
500 Gigabyte S-ATA Festplatte mit 7200 Umdrehungen/min
Mainboard: Asrock ALiveXFire-eSARA2 R3.0 mit AMD 480x Chipsatz
Mainboard: Asrock N68PV-GS

Und momentan XP darauf laufen.

Ich hatte mir im Februar 2009 mir diesen Rechner mit der oben gennanten Austtatung gekauft(2te Mainboard war drinne). Um meinen alten Athlon Xpler in die Rente zu schicken. Da Crysis mit 7fps doch ein bisschen zu wenig waren xD

Nun ich hatte damals Xp darauf gemacht und meine Spiele draufgemacht, lief alles einwandfrei. Bis es dann zu irgendwelchen Fehlern kam beim Spielen. oder z.B Spiele plötzlich ganz langsam laufen. Auch hatte ich immer Probleme mit dem Soundtreiber, der ja eigentlich korrekt installiert war. 
Im laufe der Zeit hatte ich ganz oft Windows wegen irgendwelcher Fehler bei Spielen oder  bei perfomanceeinbrüchen neu installiert. 

Beispiele:
Als im Juli ich mir CoD 4 zulegte, konnte ich es mit 91Fps ja eigentlich gut spielen. Nur das wenn ich angeschossen werde oder irgendwas heftiges passiert es trotz stabiler FPS- Zahl es zu Rucklereien kamen.

Mirrors Edge: Trotz 50FPS(auf high), zuckte es in Gebäuden immer.

So ging es weiter, bis ich pünktlich am 22.10 mir Windows 7 besorgte und Windows Xp herunterschmiss. Die installation klappte schonmal über das normale Laufwerk gar nicht." Windows Dateien werden expandiert 0%" Nahc 6 Stunden aber war die Installation plötzlich fertig und ich installierte meine Treiber. Nach dem ich ne DVD einlegte und der Rechner nicht mehr reagierte, drückte ich auf die RESET- Taste und Windows 7 kann nicht gefunden werden.

Die nächste installation über Usb-Stick. Nach 5 Minuten war er Einsatzbereit. Hier kam es aber bei jedem Online Spiel zu zucken beim laufen, fahren, schießen usw. Auch die Geschwindigkeit von einigen Spielen gingen in den Keller.

Man sagte mir mein nvidia Mainboard mag die ATI_Karte nicht, oder sie beharken sich. Ich tauschte sie gegen eins mit ATi Chipsatz um. Mir wurde geraten wegen den Treibern nochmal Win neu aufzusetzen. das tat ich, aber alles wurde noch langsamer. CSS offline mit BOTS? Nix da !! es ruckelte. Auch ältere games aus dem Jahre 2005-2006 liefen unmöglich langsam. Mir reichte es und XP kam wieder drauf. Und es lief nochmal doppelt so langsam!

Jetzt ruckelt eigentlich so jedes Spiel in irgendeinerweise.

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht mehr was ich machen kann und PC- Tests hatte ich schön welche hinter mir.

Könnt Ihr mir vll helfen?

Danke im vorraus

Tschuldigung wenn ich es vll etwas zu ausführlich geschrieben habe, aber ich will das Problem so schnell wie möglich aus dem weg haben.


----------



## Janny (25. November 2009)

Hm, ich weiß nicht genau ob es daran liegen kann aber versuchs doch mal mit 4GB Ram. 2GB sind nähmlich schon etwas wenig, bei den Spielen, wo du Probleme hattest.
Ich hatte früher bei CoD4 auch komische fehler und Ruckler mit 2GB, die ich jetzt, mit 4GB nicht mehr habe.

Also vielleicht einfach 2Gb dazu kaufen, damits nicht ganz so Teuer wird. 
EDIT: wieviel MHZ haben deine jetztigen Riegel eigentlich ? 

Janny


----------



## HolySh!t (25. November 2009)

mhh ich gammel auch noch mit 2gb in den tag hinein und schaff auf 1280*1024 crysis very high, 8xanti irgendwas so ~15-20fps(so grade noch flüßig) und sons alles(was auf dem pc ist->TMUF,RE5,L4D,SHIFT,BattleForge und sogar cs 1.6 und heroes 3 laufen auf very high flüßig   )mindestens high mit alles aktiviert,wobei bei mir ja noch die cpu die gpu ausbremst,deshalb denke ich nich,das es der ram ist,aber wenn du schon erfahrung mit dem ram ,,trick´´ hass warum sollte es bei ihm nicht auch daran liegen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. November 2009)

> 15-20fps


 naja flüssig ist 22-25.. ^^

aber Anfang 2009 hätte ich mir nicht so ne alte CPU gekauft... 


> Amd Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (2x 3,1Ghz)


da gabt's doch schon den Phenom II X4 920....


----------



## oxoViperoxo (25. November 2009)

Vieleicht reichen die 512 VRam nicht aus, aber merkwürdig das es mal lief und jetzt nicht mehr

Edit: Naja wenn CSS schon ruckelt dann liegt das Problem tiefer, denn das ist nen Witzgame für CPU und Graka


----------



## Ras09 (25. November 2009)

Hatte für den Pc nur 400€ Budget. Bin noch Schüler und das war alles was ich hatte. Da wir relativ arm sind, war das schon das das maximalste was ich darbieten konnte an Geld. 

Hätte natürlich noch warten können, aber der AMD Ahlon XP (1,1Ghz) 768MB SDRAM und 80 GB Platte| Geforce 7600GS war doch ein bisschen zu alt. Crysis konnte ich sogar durchspielen!!! Mittel-Low Einstellungen. CoD4 hätte auch drauf laufen können. Aber das wollte gar nicht erst starten.

DDRII Ram Takt währe:257.7 Mhz

Bei CoD 4 tritt auch folgendes(sehr) häufig auf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (26. November 2009)

Also bei mir läuft alles flüssig, sprich bei meinen Games


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. November 2009)

Ich war zu meiner Schulzeit immer am arbeiten. Als Kellner, Lagerarbeiter, Bauarbeiter, Security... Geld hat ich immer, nur keine Zeit es auszugeben..^^ 

also 257Mhz sind auch etwas wenig.. hast du  vl vor upzugraden?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (26. November 2009)

Jo de Ramtakt ist schon Krüppelig aber sollte trotzdem nicht das Problem sein. Hast du Win komplett deinstalliert oder so nen upgrade mist etc installiert. Oder formatiert und dann neu druf


----------



## Ras09 (26. November 2009)

Immer formatiert bevor ich was installiert habe.


----------



## riedochs (26. November 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit den Temps aus? Welches Board ist denn genau drin?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. November 2009)

Ich würde in Windows alle Visualisierungen und Effekte abschalten und das klassische Design wählen. 

By the way, was für ein NT hast du? Ich glaub die 3870 ist nicht ganz ohne beim Verbrauch!?

Die Temps wären auch interessant (mit Coretemps auslesen)..

was hast du im BIOS irgendwelche Auto-Werte? ich empfehle dir, die Herstellerangaben nachzuschlagen und diese Werte zu fixen.

Wie verhält sich dein Rechner bei Prime95?


----------



## frEnzy (26. November 2009)

Ich finde, dass klingt nach einem Temperaturproblem aka die Hardware drosselt die Leistung um am Leben zu bleiben. Wie siehts denn im Gehäuse aus? Alles voll mit Staub oder ist es sauber? Ein Freund von mir hatte ständig abstürze bis er raus fand, dass sein CPU-Kühler so verdreckt war, dass der nur noch passiv gekühlt hat, weil der Lüfter sich nicht mehr drehen konnte 

Sind vielleicht die Gehäuse-Lüfter falsch rum montiert, so dass die warme Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus geblasen wird sondern im Gehäuse bleibt? Hast du überhaupt sowas wie Lüfter? 

Check mal die Auslagerungsdatei von Windwos. Nicht, dass er da die ganze Zeit auf die Platte schreibt und dir so Performance klaut.

Das wären jetzt mal meine Tipps gewesen. Hoffentlich hilfts!


----------



## Ras09 (26. November 2009)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass klingt nach einem Temperaturproblem aka die Hardware drosselt die Leistung um am Leben zu bleiben. Wie siehts denn im Gehäuse aus? Alles voll mit Staub oder ist es sauber? Ein Freund von mir hatte ständig abstürze bis er raus fand, dass sein CPU-Kühler so verdreckt war, dass der nur noch passiv gekühlt hat, weil der Lüfter sich nicht mehr drehen konnte
> 
> Sind vielleicht die Gehäuse-Lüfter falsch rum montiert, so dass die warme Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus geblasen wird sondern im Gehäuse bleibt? Hast du überhaupt sowas wie Lüfter?
> 
> ...



Nur den CPU und den GPU Lüfter und das vom Netzteil. Alles dreht sich(sieht doch ein bisschen dreckig aus ). Könnte auch sein, als ich den Lüfter wegen dem neuen Mainboard, von der CPU gelöst hatte und ich keine Wärmeleitpaste noch mal drauf gemacht hatte. CPU bleibt im Leelauf mit 37 Grad, GPU mit 56 Grad eigentlich ziemlich cool. 

Habe mir gestern die neue PC Games geholt und Gothic 3 installiert. Läuft auf Sehr/ Hoch(unspielbar zwischen 1 und 15 FPS).


----------



## frEnzy (26. November 2009)

Die Leerlauftemperaturen sind "uninteressant". Nur die unter Last sind wichtig, um das Problem zu lokalisieren sodenn es sich um ein Temperaturproblem handelt.


----------



## Ras09 (26. November 2009)

Mit was messe ich das genau?

Es  ruckelt gleich von Anfang an. Bei jedem Spiel anders


----------



## Low (26. November 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich war zu meiner Schulzeit immer am arbeiten. Als Kellner, Lagerarbeiter, Bauarbeiter, Security... Geld hat ich immer, nur keine Zeit es auszugeben..^^
> 
> also 257Mhz sind auch etwas wenig.. hast du  vl vor upzugraden?



Mach ich auch.
Jetzt auch für 7,50€ die Stunde an der Presse für 6Tage in den Ferien.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (26. November 2009)

Bau mal den CPU-Lüfter aus und mach das teil mal sauber. Mit ner Luftpumpe etc.
Ist ja grässlich verschmutzt^^ 

Du misst das mit CoreTemp^^... 
Einfach Prime95 starten und CoreTemp starten, dann 20 min warten und uns die Temps sagen.^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. November 2009)

7,50 ist schon Top.. 8€ hab ich bei Schalke bekommen, im Lager nur 5,19€... ^^


----------



## Ras09 (26. November 2009)

Ich müsste mir also auf jedenfall ordenliche DDRII rams kaufen?
Welche währen empfehlenswert?(ist ja bald Weihnachten xD)


KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Bau mal den CPU-Lüfter aus und mach das teil mal sauber. Mit ner Luftpumpe etc.
> Ist ja grässlich verschmutzt^^
> 
> Du misst das mit CoreTemp^^...
> Einfach Prime95 starten und CoreTemp starten, dann 20 min warten und uns die Temps sagen.^^


Lüfter sind gereinigt

Ich glaube Du hast Recht. Der Prozesor geht schon Richtung 70 Grad. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

wie gesagt, das Gehäuse sauber halten und eine gute Lukü wäre wichtig. Vl könntest du dein CPU etwas undervolten, damit sie nicht so warm wird. Gegenstaub empfehlen sich auch Staubluftfilter, weil die auch wieder kosten gibt es eine Alternative mit Fliegennetz(ersetzt aber dauerhaft keinen richtigen Filter) .. dazu siehe meinen Blog Haf 922 Dämmen


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. November 2009)

Du könntest dir nen neuen CPU-Kühler kaufen. 
Hab nen Athlon X2 6000+ und seit einigen Tagen irgendeinen Alten Athlon 64 Freezer draufgeschnallt. 
War zu beginn kaum besser, aber dann hab ich den alten Boxed-Lüfter vom Kühler abmontiert und mit Schrauben an der Rückseite des A64 Freezers gesteckt. 
Hab jetzt unter Volllast (1,4V Vcore, 3,3GHz) max 55°C bei Core 0 und etwa 50°C bei Core1. 

Kannst dir aber natürlich auch was richtiges kaufen, wie das hier. ^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

Uuund ich habe auf dem AthlonII X2 meines Vaters, den eigentlich lauten Boxed-Kühler meine 955BE draufmontiert. 

Der Lüfter ist beim 2Kerner total leise und kühlt ihn im Idle auf 29°!! 

Mein Clockner bekommt meinen 955 gerade mal auf 31/32°


----------



## frEnzy (27. November 2009)

Gute und relativ günstige Kühler wären z.B. der EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner und der Scythe Mugen 2. Achte aber da drauf, dass die ziemlich groß sind und daher nicht in jedes Gehäuse passen. Damit sollten die Temperaturen ordentlich runter gehen. An der Gehäuserückwand baust du dann noch mal einen oder zwei Lüfter ein, der die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse pusten, dann wirds noch mal erheblich besser. Wenns danach noch ruckelt, kann man die Temperatur als ursache auf jeden Fall erstmal ausschließen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

diese Lüfter würde ich bei nem 4Kerner einsetzten, für den 2Kerner reicht wirklich ein Boxed lüfter der PhenomII X4 Serie, den jeden, die meisten in der Ecke rumfliegen haben.. (für das Geld kann er ja gelich ne neue CPU bestellen)

ich würde einfach mal im Forum rumfragen.. das wäre das günstigste..


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (27. November 2009)

Also ich habe auch nochmal viel nachgeforscht aufjedenfall muss es die Grakabelüftung sein, solltest aber mal schaun insofern du das weisst ob im BIOS Speedstep ausgeschaltet ist das bremst auch enorm.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. November 2009)

In seinem Fall wohl Cool&Quiet ^^

Lad dir mal GPU-Z und Furmark runter und sag uns wie hoch die GPU-Temp ist, wenn Furmark etwa. 5-10 Minuten läuft.


----------



## Ras09 (27. November 2009)

Interesant ist auch noch Der Crysis-Benchmark. CPU 20 bis 25 FPS unter Hoch DX9. Und bei der Grafikkarte 30-40 FPS.

Trotzdem ruckelt es


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. November 2009)

Dass es mit 20-25 FPS ruckelt ist klar, aber bei 30-40 sollte es eig. schon flüssig aussehn.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (27. November 2009)

Minimum FPS oder durchschnitt ?


----------



## Ras09 (27. November 2009)

Durschnitt


----------



## axel25 (27. November 2009)

Dann gehen die FPS auch unter 20-25 (50-0-50-0 sind auch 25FPS im Schnitt  ).
Spontan: stärkere Belüftung im Gehäuse (wirkt manchmal Wunder).


----------



## Ras09 (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe. ich werde mal alles ausprobieren was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## Jimmmmmy (17. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute hab seid ein monat mir mal nen neune gamer PC!! gekauft 

troz guter ausstattung:



> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 1/17/2011, 13:41:57
> ...


also dirt 2 ruckelt nach 1,2 min und gta 4 ruckelt auch fast alle spiele fangen an zu ruckelen bitte um hilfe


----------

